

Show HN: Heroku Deploy Button and App.Json Schema Maker - michaelbuckbee
https://www.expeditedssl.com/heroku-button-maker

======
itengelhardt
Wow. That was a really fast turn-around from blog post to an app that makes it
really easy to pull off without reading all the documentation.

I figure this is also a great marketing instrument. Nicely done!

